# Sundays at the Spire!



## Xer0 (Jan 23, 2008)

Starting as soon as possible, but after 27 January, myself and fellow ENWorlder, WednesdayBoy are looking for gamers to begin a new D&D 3.5 campaign set in Monte Cook's Ptolus.  If you're interested in playing with us, here's the details:

When:  Sundays, weekly from Noon until 5pm.
Where: Baltimore, not far from Johns Hopikins Hospital

Those are the only concrete details.  Campaign type will dependent on what the PCs want to play.

We will have a meet and greet as a group somewhere to discuss our wants, expectations, etc before starting the game.

If you sound interested, reply here or email me.  My email is in my profile.

Thanks and I look forward to playing with you.


----------



## Nikroecyst (Jan 23, 2008)

I am interested in playing in Ptolus and am free Sundays.


----------



## Xer0 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nikroecyst said:
			
		

> I am interested in playing in Ptolus and am free Sundays.



Excellent, email heading your way.


----------

